# Twin cam/DOCH



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

What is the difference if any between twin cam and DOCH?


----------



## martinskeet (Oct 11, 2005)

SHIFTVAX said:


> What is the difference if any between twin cam and DOCH?


its dohc and im pretty sure its the same....twin cam = Dual OverHead Cam


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

martinskeet said:


> its dohc and im pretty sure its the same....twin cam = Dual OverHead Cam


Saturn is the only one i know that says twin cam (means two cams), but they are the same exact thing. I dont believe they make cars with two cams that aren't dual overhead cams. 


conclusion^what he said, same exact thing,


----------



## skeeter149 (Jul 4, 2002)

same thing it has a individual intake and exhaust cam, the other variation i have seen can be single overhead cam, sohc and wrx have four. 2 intake, 2 exhaust. i know there are more but thats what i remember. dual is good for tuning because each cam can be selected indivually to meet the need. sohc you got one and can not mix match. :hal:


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

DOHC is notorious for Hondas... since they proudly display DOHC V-TEC. Nissan tends to refer to their engines as "Twin-Cam"... at least their valve covers tend to say twin cam rather than DOHC... but it is the same thing.


----------

